# [Virenscanner]Nutze Mcafee - ist GData eine gute Alternative?



## RubenPlinius (28. Juni 2011)

hallo leute

aktuell nutzen meine freundin und ich McAfee 2011
wir beide haben auch android handys

GData bietet seinen kunden eine gratis antivirus suite fürs handy - was mich ursprünglich auf GData gebracht hat

laut stiftung warentest 3/2011 schneidet GData sehr gut ab

jetzt habe ich ein paar fragen und würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir eure erfahrungen sagen könntet:
1) "taugt" GData was? Und wenn "jein"...taugt es mehr als McAfee? (und nein, ich nutze keine cloud-security suites, und auch keine gratis suites...vielleicht bin ich dumm und stur, aber ich traue da lieber komerziellen produkten)
2) beeinträchtigt GData das system (win 7 64bit) stark? stärker als McAfee oder weniger?
3) werde ich bei Steam und MMOs (in meinem fall HdRO) einbußen durch GData erleiden?
4) Kann ich meine bestehende McAfee installation einfach so deinstallieren und kann dann GData installieren? Oder habe ich dann garantiert zu viele Fragmente, die die Leistung beeinträchtigen? (spontan würde ich sagen: deinstallieren und gut ist, aber was meint ihr?)
5) schützt GData auch Thunderbird? Oder nur Outlook?
6) Hat GData sowas ähnliches wie den McAfee Siteadvisor? (farbliche kennzeichnung bei google-search und in der addon-leiste ob eine seite sicher oder unsicher ist) Denn auf der GData seite konnte ich nichts diesbezüglich ausmachen

ja....im grunde ist es das
also: wie gut/schlecht ist die leistung von gdata und lohnt sich ein umstieg?
und kann ich einfach umsteigen (also mcafee deinstallieren) ohne mein system neu aufsetzen zu müssen?

und würdet ihr mir tendenziell eher zu GData raten oder abraten? gibt es deutlich bessere alternativen oder wären die nur geschmackssache?

herzlichen dank im voraus


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (28. Juni 2011)

Also ich kann dir soviel sagen:
Benutze GData selbst nicht, allerdings ein Kumpel. Er hatte zwar noch keine Probleme mit Viren, etc. Jedoch wird er sehr auf aus Vollbildprogrammen auf den Desktop geswitcht, und GData scheint viel RAM zu ziehen.

Halte McAfee immer noch für Crap. 

So far, Fr33.


----------



## Dagonzo (28. Juni 2011)

Ich sags mal so. Egal welcher der namenhaften Virenscanner, jeder hat so seine Vor- und Nachteile. Der eine ist in Heuristik (finden) besser, der andere beim entfernen von Viren und der dritte bei den Präventivmaßnahmen. Im großen und ganzen nehmen sie sich aber alle nicht viel. Egal ob Norton, GData, Kaspersky u.a. Zumal ändert sich auch jedes Jahr die Reihenfolge in der Bestenliste. 
Wenn ein Virenscanner, wie mein Vorredner schon schrieb, ein System stärker belastet, hat es auch immer mit der Rechenleistung des Rechners zu tun. Auf einem langsamen System spürt man deutlich einen Leistungseinbruch und auf einem schnellen System wieder gar nicht. Ich sebst nutze seit Ende 2009 Norton Internet Security, davor hatte ich Kaspersky. Der machte damals aber Probleme auch mit hoher Systemauslastung, obwohl der Rechner verhältnismäßig schnell war damals. Seit dem bin ich bei Norton gelandet und dabei geblieben.
Eventuell solltest du überlegen zum Virenscanner zusätzlich  "Internet Security" zu nutzen. Das bieten die meisten Hersteller neben den normalen Virenscanner gegen Aufpreis von 10 Euro an. So werden zum Beispiel mal bekannte bösartige Webseiten geblockt die ein reiner Virenscanner vielleicht nicht sperrt. Auch heruntergeladene Dateien werden mit einer Datenbank verglichen ob diese verdächtig oder ok sind (Norton). 
Die perfekte Sicherheit gibt es eh nicht., besonders dann wenn der Nutzer selbst Fehler dabei macht. Aber ich denke die zusätzlichen 10 Euro tun einem nicht weh und bieten doch noch ein wenig mehr Sicherheit.
Welcher von denen jetzt explizit bestimmte E-Mailprogramme unterstützt kann ich nicht sagen, da ich privat nur Online-Mailanbieter nutze. Da braucht man sich dann eh keinen Kopf drum machen, da eigentlich bei denen nichts durchrutscht.


----------



## VHRobi (28. Juni 2011)

Huhu RubenPlinius,

Nutze GData Internet Security seit gut 3Jahren und bin sehr zufrieden, kaufgrund ist weil in allen Testberichten ständig auf Platz 1. ist. 
Hatte wie viele früher Norton, aber aufgrund schlechte erfahrungen anderer, habe ich es dann sein lassen. Ich hatte kein problem damit, aber wenn die Jerks sagen es ist schelcht, dann glaube ich natürlich den Jerks^^ (die haben wohl etwas mehr pc-erfahrung als ich)

Och von beinträchtigung spüre ich nix, habe auch Win7 64bit, i7 Proz, 4Gb Ram(ein RAM-Riegel ist kaputt, waren mal 6Gb).
Spiele auch Steam Spiele, WoW, WAR, Rift, Dragon Age, DoW40k etc.. alles no problemo!

GData hat kein Siteadvisor, aber kannst ja falls Firefox nutzt, WOT runterladen. Haben sehr viele Firefox User und wenn da steht "ist böse Seite", dann kann man davon ausgehen dass es eine böse Seite ist.

Hatte mal Kapersky 2010.. keine ahnung was war, aber hatte an dem Tag 4x Windows neu installiert und sobald Kapersky drauf war, bootete Windows nicht mehr, also blieb ich bei GData.
Angeblich währe Kapersky auch Top, ich hatte an dem Tag deswegen nur Haarausfall.

Viel RAM zieht es bestimmt nicht.
Wenn ich Task-Manager Angucke..
Ganz oben
firefox 236'000K
Steam 113'000K
irgenwo ganz unten 2 GData Anwendungen..
GDFirewallTray 1'608K
AVKTray 560K


----------



## RubenPlinius (29. Juni 2011)

meint ihr umsteigen lohnt sich?
oder schenken/nehmen sich die suites nix?
ist es eher besser bei einem "vertrauten" produkt zu bleiben?


----------



## Dagonzo (29. Juni 2011)

Die Antwort habe ich dir eigentlich schon gegeben. Wenn du mit dem zufrieden bist, kannst du auch dabei bleiben, wenn dir das lieber ist. Unterschiede findet man nur im Detail und wirklich schlecht ist keiner. Jedenfalls zur Zeit ist mir da nichts bekannt. Das kann sich aber innerhalb weniger Monate ändern, wie es die Vergangenheit schon gezeigt hat.


----------



## Klos1 (29. Juni 2011)

Ach...da schwallt doch jeder was anderes. Wenn du mich fragen würdest, würde ich dir Norton sagen. Frägst du zum Beispiel bei uns im Rechenzentrum nach, dann wird dir jeder sagen, du sollst ESET kaufen.
Anschließend gehst du in irgendein anderes Forum und da sagt man dir wahrscheinlich dann, das du am besten Kaspersky kaufen sollst. Wie Dragonzo also schon sagt, diese Frage ist einfach nicht pauschal zu beantworten und jeder wird dir einfach was anderes erzählen. Auch in Testberichten von Fachmagazinen finden sich mitunter nicht unerhebliche Abweichungen. Außerdem, wer hat denn schon soviel Ahnung von der Programmierung von Schädlingen bzw. von Programmen zu deren Vermeidung, als das er hier wirklich eine Aussage machen könnte, die Hand und Fuß hätte und nicht auf persönlichen Erfahrungen zurückzuführen ist, die naturgemäß nun mal grundverschieden ausfallen kann.

Mal ne Gegenfrage: Bist du bisher unzufrieden mit deiner jetzigen Lösung? Hast du den Eindruck, dass die Performance schlecht wäre? Oder bekommst du viele Fehlwarnungen oder hast gar schon den einen oder anderen Schädling draufgehabt?
Wenn ja, probiere was neues. Wenn nein, gibt es dann einen Grund zum welchseln?

Deinstallieren kann man das Ding bestimmt. Ganz normal über Software deinstallieren halt. Wie gut das vonstatten geht, hängt von der Routine des Programmes ab. Mit der Deinstallation von Norton hatte ich nie Probleme.


----------

